# Forum Argomenti di discussione Contabilità, bilancio e operazioni straordinarie  Ammortamento per migliorie apportate a beni di terzi

## marta78

Buongiorno a tutti.
ho un dubbio riguardo la percentuale di ammortamento da utilizzare per le migliorie apportate a beni di terzi. 
Nel caso specifico in un negozio, ditta individuale, (contratto di locazione anno 2008) sono stati effettuati dei lavori di tinteggiatura, pannelli in cartongesso etc. nell'anno 2010. 
Se considero il contratto di locazione per anni 6+6 è corretto ammortizzare la spesa per le 10 annualità residue con un'aliquota del 10%?
Oppure, prudenzialmente, è meglio applicare un'aliquota piu' bassa 8,33 relativa all'intera durata del contratto?  :Confused:  
Grazie

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Buongiorno a tutti.
> ho un dubbio riguardo la percentuale di ammortamento da utilizzare per le migliorie apportate a beni di terzi. 
> Nel caso specifico in un negozio, ditta individuale, (contratto di locazione anno 2008) sono stati effettuati dei lavori di tinteggiatura, pannelli in cartongesso etc. nell'anno 2010. 
> Se considero il contratto di locazione per anni 6+6 è corretto ammortizzare la spesa per le 10 annualità residue con un'aliquota del 10%?
> Oppure, prudenzialmente, è meglio applicare un'aliquota piu' bassa 8,33 relativa all'intera durata del contratto?  
> Grazie

  E' corretto ammortizzare le spese in base alla residua durata del contratto.

----------


## marta78

> E' corretto ammortizzare le spese in base alla residua durata del contratto.

  Grazie!!!  :Smile:

----------


## shailendra

> E' corretto ammortizzare le spese in base alla residua durata del contratto.

  Quoto, ma secondo me i lavori di tintaggiatura (che si fanno in media ogni 3/4 anni) vanno scaricati tutti nell'anno in corso.

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Quoto, ma secondo me i lavori di tintaggiatura (che si fanno in media ogni 3/4 anni) vanno scaricati tutti nell'anno in corso.

  Ho dato per buono che si trattasse di miglirie su beni di terzi; non sono entrato nel merito perchè la domanda non lo chiedeva.  :Smile:

----------


## paolab

Io direi che:
Tinteggiatura interna e' manutenzione ordinaria, detrazione nell'anno salvo verifica superamento 5% dei beni materiali;
Tinteggiatura esterna e' manutenzione straordinaria, da ammortizzare...

----------


## ragioniere_errante

Mi aggancio a questa discussione se posso per dei dubbi attinenti.
1) Ipotesi di contratto 6+6, siamo del terzo anno. Una miglioria registrata quest'anno (il terzo) va ammortizzata all'8.33 oppure 1/9? Se è come è capito penso sia la secondo, giusto? 
2) Ipotesi di conclusione anticipata del contratto: tutte le spese capitalizzate come migliorie vanno girate a costo nell'esercizio in cui termina il contratto di locazione? 
Grazie a chi vorrà rispondermi.
Buona serata.

----------


## bepizomon

1) sì
2) sì

----------


## paolab

sono d'accordo con bepizomon... si e si...

----------


## robil

Manutenzione ordinaria (tinteggiatura) deducibile interamente nell'anno. Lavori a utilità pluriennale (cartongesso etc) in base alle aliquote di ammortamento previste dalla legge oppure in relazione alla residua durata del contratto se inferiore.

----------


## claudio20

Mi trovo nella stessa condizione: in negozio di nuovo affitto sono state spesi in ristrutturazione (bagno, i.elettrico, pareti..) circa 12.000 euro. Queste contabilizzate nel CE dell'anno. Ma in ammortamento per 6+6 anni d'affitto, applico il coefficiente 3% come da tabelle?
- quindi 180 euro primo anno e 360 i successivi.
- e così via con i successivi rinnovi del contratto fino ad azzeramento? 
Grazie e buon mercoledì di sole.

----------


## Roberto72

I costi sostenuti vanno iscritti come "spese su beni di terzi" e quindi in CE non ci transitano.
Poi a fine anno ammortizzi il costo in base al residuo periodo contrattuale.
A mio avviso il periodo contrattuale è comunque di 6 anni e non 12 (6+6) dato che il rinnovo è solo eventuale.
Quindi se sei nel primo anno l'aliquota è il 16,6%, se invece i lavori li hai fatti il secondo anno, rimanendone 5 (compreso il secondo anno) l'aliquota è il 25% e così via.
P.S. L'ammortamento fiscale non si riduce del 50% per il primo anno.

----------


## claudio20

Grazie per i chiarimenti. Essendo un erboristeria mi sembra però che sia meglio il gruppo XXII dei coefficienti.
Ammesso e non concesso questo, vedo: 3% per edifici (quindi intuisco opere murarie, cartongesso, ecc.) e 8% impianti specifici (quindi bagno, i. elettrico). Posso separare le fatture delle ditte e fare due ammortamenti a % diverse. OK  per i primi 6 anni infatti il rinnovo di altri 6 può essere aleatorio. Deduco anche questo: mentre un computer invecchia nell'arco di pochi e quindi ha un ammortamento stretto nel caso di c

----------


## claudio20

Grazie per i chiarimenti. Essendo un erboristeria mi sembra però che sia meglio il gruppo XXII dei coefficienti.
Ammesso e non concesso questo, vedo: 3% per edifici (quindi intuisco opere murarie, cartongesso, ecc.) e 8% impianti specifici (quindi bagno, i. elettrico).  Ammesso e non concesso questo, vedo: 3% per edifici (intuisco opere murarie, cartongesso..) e 8% impianti specifici (bagno, i. elettrico). Posso separare le fatture delle ditte e fare due ammortamenti a % diverse ? OK  per i primi 6 anni infatti il rinnovo di altri 6 può essere aleatorio. Rimane qualche dubbio: le fatture dei lavori sono imputate nel conteggio iva del trimestre/anno, voce acquisti/costi e nei calcoli per il quadro RG, poi sul libro dei beni ammortizzabili annoto l'ammortamento calcolato come sopra ?

----------


## robil

Scusate, l'ammortamento per spese con utilità pluriennale (in altri termini spese non ordinarie e quindi non interamente deducibili nell'anno) su beni di terzi deve essere effettuato in base ai coefficienti ministeriali ovvero in base al periodo di locazione se inferiore. Se il contratto è un 6+6 come si suol dire l'arco temporale da prendere in considerazione è 12 anni posto che la prima scadenza non fa riferimento al conduttore (che in genere può recedere dal contratto in qualsiasi anno salvo il dovuto preavviso) ma al locatore. La prima scadenza (6 anni) infatti non è null'altro che una facoltà per il locatore di non rinnovare il secondo periodo (altri 6 anni) previa disdetta entro 6 mesi prima e solo a determinate condizioni previste dalla legge (cioè il locatore non può disdire nemmeno dopo 6 anni ma potrà farlo solo se si verificano certe condizioni). In base a quanto detto non è corretto considerare, come è stato fatto, un periodo solo eventuale gli ulteriori 6 anni.

----------

